# How much per day



## majo11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello!
Kenzo our 4 months old puppy doesn't seems to be hungry: NEVER! I nearly need to forced him and show him where they are and then spelling his food around the floor, until he starts eating on his plate. I tried to feed him 3 times p/day, but its getting to be only 2.
Whats wrong....? he still eats the same food from the breeder and mixed it with eukanuba. Around 350gr per day, is that Ok for a 4 months old. How much he needs to be weighting?
Besides that, he is a very happy dog, runs and fulll of energy. I have many funny stories that I will be posting.
Thanks a lot for your replies and sorry if my vocabulary is not so good, I am from France.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried to pour a bit of warm water on the food? This increases the smell and will get them going. You can always try adding something extra like tuna fish or carrot, but this can lead to the pup being a picky eater.

Otherwise it might be that you need to consider changing food. 

Every dog is different in their needs. So the main thing is that if the pup is losing any weight or is growing yet showing signs of being very skinny you should up the food intake.

Good luck.


----------



## majo11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I will start by poring a bit of warm water
The good news is that he is around 12 kilos. We have him since 
2 July, so he is totally adapted to our environment. Thank you both for your advise Its good to have a blog like this to share worries and opinions.


----------

